# Unterschied zwischen Spinn- und Jigruten?



## AndreZ (30. November 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin seit gestern stolzer Besitzer eines Fünf-Jahres-Fischereischeines #4 
Nun möchete ich mir langsam die Ausrüstung zum Spinnfischen zusammenstellen. Zielfische sollen Hecht, Zander und Barsch sein.
Welche Ruten bieten den besseren Kompromiss, wenn man mit allen möglichen Kunstödern angeln will (Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker, Guffis) und welches WG und Länge sollten sie haben?


----------



## davidpil (30. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Spinn- und Jigruten?*

Hey AndreZ
also ich würde dir eine Spinnrute von -40g oder -50g empfehlen.
Damit kannst du kleine - mittlere köder gut werfen und führen.
würde dir eine 2,7m - 3,0m lange empfehlen.
Jiggruten sind nur für ganz leichte Sache, das siehst du ja auch am Wurfgewicht ( z.B. 3-14g). Damit kannst du eben gut Jigs "Jiggen" und mit kleinen Spinnern "spinnen". Aber mittlere wobbler damit zu führen oder zu werfen kannst du damit vergessen!

mfg david


----------



## Raabiat (30. November 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Spinn- und Jigruten?*



			
				davidpil schrieb:
			
		

> ... Damit kannst du eben gut Jigs "Jiggen" und mit kleinen Spinnern "spinnen"
> mfg david



:q hehehe geil....
oder kleine wobbler wobbeln und blinker blinkern....

@davidpil
subba formuliert

@andreZ
ich teile meines Vorredners Meinung (um auch noch einen, wenn auch geringen, fachlichen Anteil beizupflichten :q)

#h


----------



## AndreZ (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Spinn- und Jigruten?*

Hallo,|wavey: 

das Jigruten nur für sehr leichte Köder verwendet werden können bezweifel ich. Diese Rute z.B. Diabolo III - Heavy Jig Rutenlänge 2,75 , Wurfgewicht 8 - 50 gr.
hat schon ein relativ hohes Wurfgewicht.
Mir ging es eigentlich darum ob ich mir eine Jigrute kaufe mit der sich neben Jigs und Guffis auch Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker usw. sehr gut führen lassen oder eine Spinnrute die vielleicht nicht so geeignet ist für Guffis. 
Vorteil der Jigruten ist ja die sensible Spitze bei der man sehr guten Kontakt zum Köder hat. Nachteil sicherlich die Gefahr des "ausschlitzens" und das Drillverhalten durch die ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion. Mit den Spinnruten macht bestimmt das Drillen etwas mehr Spaß jedoch "fühlt" man den Köder nicht so gut. Trotzdem vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, ich werde mir wohl beide Ruten holen.

Bis die Tage
AndreZ


----------



## Pete (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Spinn- und Jigruten?*

der intensiv-raubfisch-angler wird bestimmt im laufe seiner beschäftigung mit dem hobby auf den trichter gekommen sein, dass er für die ausübung dessen doch 5-6 verschiedene ruten benötigt...

-die kurze klassische barschrute 15 gr. für leichte spinner, auch im "puff" einsetzbar
-eine leichte jigge 2,70 - 3,30er in 8-20/30 gr. fürs klassische gummifischzupfen v.a. auf zander 
-eine leichte bis mittlere spinnrute bis 50 gr. für mittleres metall und größere gufis
-eine schwere spinnrute bis 80gr. (boddenhecht, wobbeln, schleppen)
-eine meerforellen(spinn)rute 10 -40 gr.
-und (irgendwann) eine jerkrute


----------



## Raabiat (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Spinn- und Jigruten?*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ... auch im "puff" einsetzbar ...



ich hab das schon öfter gelesen.... was meint ihr immer mit "Puff"???

ich bin zwar kein Kenner aber im Puff würd ich ne andere Rute einsetzen |rotwerden


----------



## Pete (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Spinn- und Jigruten?*

na, den forellenpuff meinen wir...dass du in dem andern ne mehr eisangel-ähnliche einsetzen würdest, is mir schon klar:q


----------



## Raabiat (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Spinn- und Jigruten?*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> na, den forellenpuff meinen wir...


und was ist der forellen-puff???



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> ...dass du in dem andern ne mehr eisangel-ähnliche einsetzen würdest, is mir schon klar:q


ja...ne steifere mit festem Rückgrat


----------



## Ziegenbein (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Spinn- und Jigruten?*

Forellenpuff = Forellensee

Finde den Begriff Forellenpuff nicht gut, hat mit angeln nix zu tun.


----------



## AndreZ (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Spinn- und Jigruten?*



			
				Pete schrieb:
			
		

> der intensiv-raubfisch-angler wird bestimmt im laufe seiner beschäftigung mit dem hobby auf den trichter gekommen sein, dass er für die ausübung dessen doch 5-6 verschiedene ruten benötigt...
> 
> -die kurze klassische barschrute 15 gr. für leichte spinner, auch im "puff" einsetzbar
> -eine leichte jigge 2,70 - 3,30er in 8-20/30 gr. fürs klassische gummifischzupfen v.a. auf zander
> ...


 
Sicherlich richtig. Mit der Zeit wächst ja auch die Erfahrung ebenso wie die Ansprüche jedes Einzelnen. Jedoch möchte ich mich als Neueinsteiger erstmal auf zwei Ruten begrenzen mit denen ich so ziemlich jede Art von Kunsködern ausprobieren kann. Für eine Rute incl. Rolle würde ich ca. 100 € ausgeben. Könnt ihr mir ein paar Empfehlungen geben? Ich brauche eine Spinn- oder Jigrute für Barsch und Zander und eine Spinnrute für Hecht welche ich aber auch mal zum Posen- und Grundangeln auf Hecht und Aal verwenden kann. Die Rolle sollte für geflochtene Schur geeignet sein wobei ich erstmal mit ner Mono beginnen will.

Grüße
AndreZ


----------



## darth carper (1. Dezember 2005)

*AW: Unterschied zwischen Spinn- und Jigruten?*

Ich finde Jigruten an sich gar nicht schlecht. Nur eben nicht fürs Jigfischen, weil sie meistens sehr weiche Spitzen haben. Eine Jigrute mit einem ordentlichen Wurfgewicht, wie z.B. die Heavy Jigs von Balzer oder die Penn Millenium Jig Serie halte ich für ideale Ruten für Blinker und Wobbler. Die weichen Spitzen behindern das Köderspiel nicht so sehr.


----------

